# Pete Tide ll 09/03/2010



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Diving the Pete Tide ll. First time using video camera so need to work out a few bugs.

Diving The Pete Tide Off Of Pensacola, Fl. 09/03/2010 on Vimeo


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool video, was that a little spooky with the shark creeping up on you? Looked like a bull.

Thanks for posting...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great video!! Very clear, i love how the camera is mounted on your speargun. Gives a kick ass perspective!!
Thanks


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

jw1973 said:


> Cool video, was that a little spooky with the shark creeping up on you? Looked like a bull.
> 
> Thanks for posting...


After I shot that fish one of them came in behind me real close and the other diver swam down at him. He left and believe it or not I reloaded and shot at another fish! Then it was time to leave!! :whistling:


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks, we'll watch all the video we can get! Was that a bull? and was that the aggressive posture i've haerdabout, with the pecs arched?


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

Great video! I would love to see how you mounted your camera.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

*GoPro Hero*



legion said:


> Great video! I would love to see how you mounted your camera.


 Legion, I bought the GoPro Hero Naked. It only comes with a mount for a helmet. I got the camera and was going diving the next day and needed to come up with an alternative. The camera came attached to the shipping box with a mount (plastic) that I modified so it would attach to the rear of the speargun and be off to the side. It took about 10 mins to do. attached it with a couple of hose clamps. The downfall is that anoying noise that somehow was caused by the mount. I have since mounted it on a rock climbing type helmet and it works great. If you have the same camera I will give you the mount for the gun. Good luck.


----------

